# I Need Some Help



## LittleMiniMama (May 12, 2016)

Hello New here!!! I love this place and have lurked forever LOL LOL. I need some help trying to find out if my mare is pregnant so thought I'd jump in here.

I can get pictures and post them later. Can you please tell me what to look for or what tests I could do for one possibly pregnant around 7 months?


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2016)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum. Yes, pictures are definitely a good idea, however, if she's only 7 months, there won't be any change in her teats/bag yet. Is she a maiden or experienced mare? That will also make a difference in trying to determine at 7 months if she looks in foal or not.

As for tests, WeeFoal is a urine based test that is HIGHLY accurate.


----------



## LittleMiniMama (May 12, 2016)

She's never had a foal before, she is almost 4 now and I did not know she had been bred. There was a short period of time last year that all my horses were together and just recently my father in law mentioned that he saw the stallion breeding her. Now we are all wondering if she is and what to do or how to find out for certain. I will take a picture and post it as soon as I can. I will see if I can find one of these tests to order thank you.


----------

